

Personal finance on a napkin - ujeezy
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/your-money/carl-richards-gallery.html

======
patrickk
“If you can't explain it simply, you don't understand it well enough” - Albert
Einstein.

I hadn't come across these before, they're fantastic.

